# Car accident (BMW v.s Kia)



## Corbin Lane (Jun 7, 2008)

Here are the pictures. 
1.





2.




3.




4.




5.






Long story short, I couldn't see where I was going because of the sub but I saw the Kia and and I barley missed a head on collision.


----------



## cszakolczai (Jun 7, 2008)

glad you walked away from it... Kia is totaled, your bimmer depends on if the frame is bent or not.  I work at a shop and see this stuff all the time.  But as I said, glad your able to walk away from it.


----------



## Ptyler22 (Jun 8, 2008)

In the first picture it looks as though the person driving the kia hit their head on the wind shield or something. Looks like that could have been alot worse than it was. Good thing you're ok.


----------



## Corbin Lane (Jun 8, 2008)

cszakolczai said:


> glad you walked away from it... Kia is totaled, your bimmer depends on if the frame is bent or not.  I work at a shop and see this stuff all the time.  But as I said, glad your able to walk away from it.


I think it's totaled, I used to work in a shop and cars is just a hobby or one of my many. I don't know yet but from the looks it does look totaled. We'll see on monday though. I was going to go in tomorrow but tomorrow is sunday.


----------



## lockwood81 (Jun 8, 2008)

Which looks like the more solidly built car...


----------



## KD5NRH (Jun 8, 2008)

Juanto said:


> Long story short, I couldn't see where I was going because of the sub but I saw the Kia and and I barley missed a head on collision.



Do you always aim for the first vehicle you see?


----------



## platano (Jun 8, 2008)

BMW 1 KIA 0 end of the game!! Glad you ok bud!!


----------



## nynfortoo (Jun 8, 2008)

Juanto said:


> Long story short, I couldn't see where I was going because of the sub but I saw the Kia and and I barley missed a head on collision.



I'm guessing you meant 'sun' there, but I'm having great mental images of a rogue submarine on the road or you driving with a massive sandwich obscuring your view


----------



## Heck (Jun 8, 2008)

Got to give it up for the Bmw for being a solid car.


----------



## Corbin Lane (Jun 8, 2008)

KD5NRH said:


> Do you always aim for the first vehicle you see?


She was the only one on the road so I had to ether
1. Hit her head on
2 Get wrapped around a tree
3 nick her and go into a ditch.

I though that 3 was better.

Nyfortoo:

I guess I wasn't supposed to reveal that type of information... Now the FBI is at my door.

God, My car handled it like a champ, If I was in any other car, I think I could have died.


----------



## nynfortoo (Jun 8, 2008)

Juanto said:


> God, My car handled it like a champ, If I was in any other car, I think I could have died.



Well, good to hear you're all okay, anyway. You reacted well, from the sound of it, and almost certainly avoided a situation far nastier.

I know what it's like to be blinded by the sun, and I don't envy anyone in that situation. In my case, I managed to rear-end a car on my motorbike, but came away unharmed aside from some bruised confidence.


----------



## Corbin Lane (Jun 8, 2008)

nynfortoo said:


> Well, good to hear you're all okay, anyway. You reacted well, from the sound of it, and almost certainly avoided a situation far nastier.
> 
> I know what it's like to be blinded by the sun, and I don't envy anyone in that situation. In my case, I managed to rear-end a car on my motorbike, but came away unharmed aside from some bruised confidence.


That's no good, Did you get most of the damage? It's no fun being in a wreck or being blinded by the big _sun_.


----------



## nynfortoo (Jun 8, 2008)

Juanto said:


> That's no good, Did you get most of the damage?



The bike was a write-off, while the car had a medium-sized dent in the back. I was a little sore in the morning, but no serious damage.



Juanto said:


> It's no fun being in a wreck or being blinded by the big _sun_.



You think the sun is bad? Wait 'til I tell you about that one time I crashed while eating this massive sandwich...


----------



## Alpha (Jun 8, 2008)

Speaking of the FBI, no lie I once totaled a car by rear-ending an under-cover FBI agent.


----------



## medic001918 (Jun 8, 2008)

Ptyler22 said:


> In the first picture it looks as though the person driving the kia hit their head on the wind shield or something. Looks like that could have been alot worse than it was. Good thing you're ok.



Probably not the person's head that struck the windshield despite the appearance.  Both airbags went off and usually they inflate up and out.  The upwards part of the inflation cracks a lot of windshields.  I see it all the time.

Shane


----------



## Corbin Lane (Jun 8, 2008)

nynfortoo said:


> The bike was a write-off, while the car had a medium-sized dent in the back. I was a little sore in the morning, but no serious damage.
> 
> 
> *
> You think the sun is bad? Wait 'til I tell you about that one time I crashed while eating this massive sandwich... *



At least a Submarine didn't get in your way...

Alpha, That sucks but is kinda funny at the same time.


----------



## cszakolczai (Jun 8, 2008)

Juanto said:


> I think it's totaled, I used to work in a shop and cars is just a hobby or one of my many. I don't know yet but from the looks it does look totaled. We'll see on monday though. I was going to go in tomorrow but tomorrow is sunday.


 
I agree it looks totaled but so did my girlfriends brothers Mazda 6.  But they ended up just quoting it for 9K of damage and fixing it.  Unless your frame is damaged I think you might have a good shot at them fixing it.  Best of luck either way.    I can tell you have good taste in cars, I love Bimmers... in fact I fantasize about owning an E30 M3 at some point in my life.

Chris


----------



## Corbin Lane (Jun 9, 2008)

cszakolczai said:


> I agree it looks totaled but so did my girlfriends brothers Mazda 6.  But they ended up just quoting it for 9K of damage and fixing it.  Unless your frame is damaged I think you might have a good shot at them fixing it.  Best of luck either way.    I can tell you have good taste in cars, I love Bimmers... *in fact I fantasize about owning an E30 M3 at some point in my life.*
> 
> Chris



I think we all do. I don't know, I went out to the shop today even though it was closed and it looks bad. I had some time to look at it some more and It has uni-body damage. I also looked at my roof for some reason and it collapsed. The doors don't shut all the way ether. Who know's Im not a BMW tech.


----------



## Smilemon (Jun 9, 2008)

Your very lucky it was a kia and not the white land rover in pic 3. That would have destroyed your car. Bummer about your bimmer man....


----------



## Corbin Lane (Jun 9, 2008)

Smilemon said:


> Your very lucky it was a kia and not the white land rover in pic 3. That would have destroyed your car. Bummer about your bimmer man....



Yeah, The Land Rover would destroy me. I'm still pissed at myself but I think about it and I could have died so I'm just happy it was the car and not me I guess, Even though in the coming months I'll be wishing it was me and not the car.


----------



## cszakolczai (Jun 9, 2008)

Juanto said:


> I think we all do. I don't know, I went out to the shop today even though it was closed and it looks bad. I had some time to look at it some more and It has uni-body damage. I also looked at my roof for some reason and it collapsed. The doors don't shut all the way ether. Who know's Im not a BMW tech.


 
Oh wow, the roof collapsed... in that case it might be.  I'm sorry I know thats not what you want to hear.  But if you dream about that E30 M3 as much as I do, than now is your opportunity to own one.  

Best of luck and tell us what they say.  

Chris


----------



## Corbin Lane (Jun 9, 2008)

cszakolczai said:


> Oh wow, the roof collapsed... in that case it might be.  I'm sorry I know thats not what you want to hear.  But if you dream about that E30 M3 as much as I do, than now is your opportunity to own one.
> 
> Best of luck and tell us what they say.
> 
> Chris



Well, The roof still has it's shape it's just right behind the sun roof there is a dent that goes all the way across the roof from passenger side door to driver side door.

I don't know the insurance will cover that sadly .


----------



## DRoberts (Jun 10, 2008)

I noticed the Missouri tags, what part of Mo are you from?


----------



## Corbin Lane (Jun 10, 2008)

DRoberts said:


> I noticed the Missouri tags, what part of Mo are you from?


Columbia. You? Don't you just love the terrible MO tags?


----------



## DRoberts (Jun 10, 2008)

Juanto said:


> Columbia. You? Don't you just love the terrible MO tags?


 
Springfield. There are several people from MO on here. I was surprised to see how many. Just met Keith204 this weekend, we were at the same race shooting.


----------



## Corbin Lane (Jun 10, 2008)

DRoberts said:


> Springfield. There are several people from MO on here. I was surprised to see how many. Just met Keith204 this weekend, we were at the same race shooting.


Nice, I know a few people from springfield. I think there are supposed to be a few car shows here. I'll probably be there


----------

